# Passer mon DVD sur Apple TV



## wayne (10 Février 2008)

Bonjour,  
je voudrai mettre un de mes DVD (un superbe live de YES) sur mon APPLE TV. 
Je n'y arrive pas. 

Comment faire ?


----------



## pim (10 Février 2008)

Apple TV n'accepte que le H-264 ou le MPEG-4 comme formats de vidéos. Il faut donc convertir ton DVD à ce format. Handbrake devrait te permettre de faire cela.

Inutile que je te précise qu'une telle transformation à partir d'un DVD est prohibé par la loi française, et ce même si tu as fait l'acquisition du DVD. Ne soit cependant pas inquiet, le chemin de la fraude, du vice et de la luxure est bien plus facile à parcourir que celui de l'honnêteté, de la vertu et de la raison (chemin vers lequel nous nous dirigerons tous sans hésiter, le jour où nos hommes politiques feront de même).


----------



## wayne (11 Février 2008)

Merci de ta réponse qui m'anoblit l'esprit. Ô honorable interlocuteur inconnu


----------



## pim (11 Février 2008)

Trois jours séparant nos naissances, j'ai donc fait de mon mieux  

En tout cas je t'en prie, tu es bienvenu, c'est un plaisir


----------

